# USNA questions



## Gunz (Jul 28, 2014)

My youngest son is an "official" candidate to the Naval Academy. I have no illusions, neither does he. His goal is to become a Marine officer. He had some trouble with AP calculus in 11th grade (got a D!) but he can take it again online and expunge the original grade.  

I've heard that a congressional nomination is more important than the senatorial one. Is that true?

Is there any significant difference in the training pipeline to 2nd Lt between USNA graduates and civilian college grads?

What is an officer's advantage (aside from the prestige) in the Marine Corps or Navy of having graduated from USNA as opposed to a good civilian university?


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 28, 2014)

I can only speak on the first point: apply for all nominations for which he is eligible. I got a Congressman's primary nom, and my bro got a senatorial nomination a year later.  Apply for both, the only thing that matters is that he gets a primary nom from one of them. The legislators offices crosstalk so the same guy doesn't get a primary from one and an alternate from another.

Good luck!


----------



## Gunz (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you, sir.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 4, 2014)

I credit the Naval Academy with forming me into the officer that I am today.  That can be a good thing or a bad thing depending on how you view me.  I struggled throughout the Naval Academy (and the prep school) and came out far better for it.  I recommend the program and believe in it's system.  That being said, alot of guys at the top of that pyramid think themselves far better then they are and I always felt that some of the best leaders came from the bottom third who had to push themselves past their perceived limits to survive. 

You don't receive any preferential treatment in the Marine Corps when you graduate.  Hell most people don't even know I'm an alumni. The only real difference is that you don't have to go to OCS if you are a Naval Academy graduate.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you sir.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 11, 2014)

I know I truly regret two things in life; one of which was not accepting my acceptance letter to the USNA back in 04. 

Best of luck to your son. As has already been said, apply for both. I was already an enlisted Marine when I applied so my application route was a little different. I first applied on a dial up connection in Monrovia, Liberia and saw the opportunity to go as an opportunity to never stand post again. I had a happenstance flight one day from Chicago to Norfolk where I sat beteeen not one, but two Navy Captains. I believe because of their guidance and stewardship that I was accepted. I am still an email correspondent with one of them who is now a full Rear Admiral (Ret).

I've heard Army side gives preferential treatment to West Pointers but that was for Blackhawk training spots. Could be different elsewhere.


----------



## bertboughtthepert (Aug 16, 2014)

Ocoka One, two things to keep in mind that are beneficial if your son is particularly interested in making a career of the Marine Corps coming out of USNA: the first is the “guaranteed” quick report date to TBS upon graduation, and the second is the 5 year service obligation at commissioning. USNA grads report to TBS usually no more than 40 days after graduation (sometimes as little as 10 days). Unless you get hurt and can't finish the POI, and depending on the length of your MOS school, you could be in the FMF in as few as 7-9 months after starting TBS. 2ndLts from other commissioning sources must spend upwards of a year in limbo in the civilian world waiting for their TBS spot. The 5 year obligation (I'm speaking specifically in terms of Ground designated USNA 2ndLts) allows for multiple (2-4) opportunities for looks at career designation. It often happens that many 1stLts not commissioned through USNA must request to extend their EAS just to get 1 look. If they are passed over after that 1 look...that's it, they have to execute their EAS.

Just a couple of items to consider, although they are certainly not important enough to be considered deal breakers for refusing an opportunity to commission from another source. Good luck to your son.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 20, 2014)

I appreciate the input, sir, thanks. Many, many bridges to cross for him.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 20, 2014)

Encourage him to join here also. Advantage of joining as opposed to just reading is the ability to use the Search Function.

LL


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Does your son have any issues with color "blindness"?


----------



## Gunz (Aug 21, 2014)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Does your son have any issues with color "blindness"?


 
No sir.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> No sir.



There is/was a youngster with great potential who wanted USNA, and would have done well there. He was a fail with the eye guys everytime I ran him there, red and green looked the same to him. Turned him into a USMA '92. There are always options.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 10, 2014)

Chris attended the USNA alumni association dinner in Clearwater on Oct 8th. He'll interview with Sen Rubio's nomination board on the 25th. He's re-taking calculus and acing it thus far. And he's applied to USMA and the Coast Guard Academy as well. Thank you all for your input.


----------



## CDG (Oct 11, 2014)

I would put him in touch with General Amos and see how he can just bypass all the BS and correspond his way straight to the top.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 12, 2014)

CDG said:


> I would put him in touch with General Amos and see how he can just bypass all the BS and correspond his way straight to the top.


----------



## dmcgill (Oct 13, 2014)

In the Marine Corps infantry, nobody gives a shit if you went to an Ivy League or other prestigious school. They care about dedication, competence, and ability.

In my battalion I personally know officers who hold degrees (some multiple) from Harvard, Princeton, Colombia, Yale and the USNA. They are respected and admired for their ability to lead Marines, and you would never know they went to such institutions unless you pried it out of them. My current platoon commander had an appointment to the USNA and studied there for two years but left for Arizona State University. It is a very rigid culture at the Academy, and not everyone wants to spend their college years that way. While it is an honor to be accepted, I would advise your son to really do his research before committing.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 13, 2014)

dmcgill said:


> In the Marine Corps infantry, nobody gives a shit if you went to an Ivy League or other prestigious school. They care about dedication, competence, and ability.
> 
> In my battalion I personally know officers who hold degrees (some multiple) from Harvard, Princeton, Colombia, Yale and the USNA. They are respected and admired for their ability to lead Marines, and you would never know they went to such institutions unless you pried it out of them. My current platoon commander had an appointment to the USNA and studied there for two years but left for Arizona State University. It is a very rigid culture at the Academy, and not everyone wants to spend their college years that way. While it is an honor to be accepted, I would advise your son to really do his research before committing.


 

Rog your last and I couldn't agree more.  He's under no pressure to go the service academy route and he's free to leave the path at any time. But he's extremely competitive.

It's not easy to gauge an 18-year old's perception about his future. Sometimes I think you can't know how you will do at something until you're actually doing it.

Thanks much for your comments.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 17, 2014)

My son goes before Senator Rubio's committee on the 25th, and Senator Nelson's committee on the 29th.

Anything I should tell him to be prepared for?


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 17, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> Chris goes before Senator Rubio's committee on the 25th, and Senator Nelson's committee on the 29th.
> 
> I've advised him the following:
> 
> ...



Questions with no real right or wrong answer.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 17, 2014)

Marine0311 said:


> Questions with no real right or wrong answer.


 
Yeah, like my favorite D.I. question: "What's the matter, private, don't you _like me?_


----------



## Gunz (Oct 29, 2014)

Chris got a nomination from the Naval Academy. He interviewed with Senator Nelson's panel today for West Point and says all went well.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 17, 2014)

Well, my son did not get either senatorial nomination. He just interviewed with our congressman's panel Monday so there's still a chance...but I think it may not happen.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm really sorry to hear that.  While it may be a long shot, I'll still cross my fingers and say a prayer for your son with regards to the congressional panel.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 18, 2014)

One thing I learned a long time ago, everything happens for a reason. Tell him to keep his head held high and go in to the next panel like he owns the room.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words. 

The one nomination he has now was awarded directly to him by the Naval Academy. And we're not sure if it'll have much impact without another outside nomination because it was awarded  based on my service-connected injuries. Obviously he wants to get in on his own merit. Apparently he will still meet with his Blue and Gold officer at some point in the near future, so on reflection, I think there's an outside chance.


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 18, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> The one nomination he has now was awarded directly to him by the Naval Academy. And we're not sure if it'll have much impact without another outside nomination because it was awarded  based on my service-connected injuries. Obviously he wants to get in on his own merit. Apparently he will still meet with his Blue and Gold officer at some point in the near future, so on reflection, I think there's an outside chance.


Did he put in for a Presidential nomination?


----------



## Teufel (Dec 18, 2014)

He may still get into the Naval Preparatory School (NAPS).  I went to NAPS as did Force Recon Marine, Navy Cross recipient and Ranger Hall of Fame member Col John Ripley.  The school sucks but it does prepare you for the academy and graduation automatically gets you a slot at USNA.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 18, 2014)

Had a friend from HS who did not get a USNA Appointment, he got a 4 year NROTC scholarship.  he smoked his Freshman Year and got an appointment to the USNA.
Retired as a Cdr IIRC.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Sad to learn of the news about the USNA slot. Along with ROTC, and NAPS, there are the programs at VMI and The Citadel. I know very little about the Citadel, but my son is a VMI '97 alum, and we have been foundation members for a very long time. VMI, and likely the Citadel as well, offer ROTC, and reserve opportunities. The is always a way, and loans for undergrad education, are a good investment. Best of luck.


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> The one nomination he has now was awarded directly to him by the Naval Academy. And we're not sure if it'll have much impact without another outside nomination because it was awarded  based on my service-connected injuries. Obviously he wants to get in on his own merit. Apparently he will still meet with his Blue and Gold officer at some point in the near future, so on reflection, I think there's an outside chance.



Don't fret too much. A lot of students only get one nomination (Congressmen or Senator).  If I remember correctly, only one nomination is required. A nomination direct from USNA shouldn't hurt his application, ultimately it's the Admissions Board that makes the decision.  Chips all in and best wishes for an acceptance letter!


----------



## Gunz (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks once again for the comments, advice, etc.  It's very much appreciated. Chris also applied to the Coast Guard Academy and the Air Force Academy based on some of the suggestions we got on this thread. So we'll see. Of my three boys he's the first one that's wanted a military career.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 6, 2015)

Well......this is kinda strange. My son just got a call from our congressman's office telling him they're awarding him a nomination to the Merchant Marine Academy.  That's the one academy he didn't apply to. Apparently, once he completes the first part of the MM application they will formally nominate him.

Guess we better watch _Captain Phillips _again.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Interesting development. Congratulations to your son!

Out of curiousity, I wonder if MM grads have gone Navy, and how things turned out for them?


----------



## Grunt (Jan 6, 2015)

Congratulations to your son!

That could certainly start him on an interesting journey.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 7, 2015)

You can go into the Navy as a Merchant Marine Academy graduate.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 7, 2015)

The more we look into it the better it sounds. Apparently, he'd get an officer's commission upon graduation which would be acceptable for any military branch or merchant marine, a BS degree and a Coast Guard license. So he'd have some options regarding the 5-year service committment.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 7, 2015)

This sounds like a pretty good deal for your son. I'm glad it worked out this way for him.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 7, 2015)

On his behalf, thanks very much.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 7, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> The more we look into it the better it sounds. Apparently, he'd get an officer's commission upon graduation which would be acceptable for any military branch or merchant marine, a BS degree and a Coast Guard license. So he'd have some options regarding the 5-year service committment.



As far as I know he would have to attend OCS in order to receive a Marine Corps commission (Naval Academy graduates do not).  I have known at least one Marine Corps officer who graduated from the Merchant Marine academy.  I think they earn pretty good money on their summer cruises too.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 8, 2015)

Teufel said:


> As far as I know he would have to attend OCS in order to receive a Marine Corps commission (Naval Academy graduates do not).  I have known at least one Marine Corps officer who graduated from the Merchant Marine academy.  I think they earn pretty good money on their summer cruises too.


 
I'll pass that on to him. I half-expected that would be the case with the Corps. When I began this thread months ago he was focused on the Naval Academy and the Marine Corps. Now, knowing how competitive the process is, I think he'd welcome the opportunity to go to any service academy. He still has the CDV nomination from the USNA, but we've heard nothing from them.

We were also surprised to learn that you needed a nomination to the Merchant Marine Academy, but not to the Coast Guard Academy.


----------



## bertboughtthepert (Jan 8, 2015)

MM academy would be a great path as well! As you have discovered, he would have the option of choosing a commission into any branch upon graduation...wish I had done more research on the MM option myself.

Best of luck to Chris.

Also wanted to take the opportunity to post this since some USNA grads are following this thread:

http://www.salon.com/2015/01/05/let...erve_no_one_squander_millions_of_tax_dollars/

If you didn't have the pleasure of spending a semester with Professor Bruce Fleming as I did...he is obsessed with the idea of getting rid of the service academies and soap-boxed about it constantly. I always appreciated his honesty although I didn't (and still don't) agree with him. Thomas Ricks (author or _Making the Corps_) has similar opinions.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 8, 2015)

bertboughtthepert said:


> MM academy would be a great path as well! As you have discovered, he would have the option of choosing a commission into any branch upon graduation...wish I had done more research on the MM option myself.
> 
> Best of luck to Chris.
> 
> ...


Anyone ever ask him what he'd do for a job if the academies went away?


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I served with an Officer in 4ID who commissioned from Merchant Marine Academy.  He served a semester of junior year at sea.  Sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 8, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Anyone ever ask him what he'd do for a job if the academies went away?


Responding to this guy might be my first submission into Task & Purpose.  I've had about a day to cool down and think it through rationally.  Whether or not it gets published, I'll post the entire piece on the board.


----------



## HALO99 (Jan 9, 2015)

Congratulations and all the best to your son.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 15, 2015)

We finally heard from USNA. Chris's "Blue and Gold" Officer (a former Navy 04) is coming to the house Tuesday evening. Apparently he'll be here 2 and a half hours. He interviews my wife and I and then Chris 1-on-1. That gives me 5 days to "field day" the barracks.  I don't know what to expect but I'll let you know how it goes.

My son wanted me to pass on his thanks to you all for the comments and suggestions.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 15, 2015)

Best of luck, Marine. You'd better Chinese field day that shit.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 21, 2015)

I Chinesed the Chinese outta the place for two days. The man came last night, very nice guy, former P-3 driver. He showed us a DVD all about USNA, talked about life as a Plebe/Midshipman, career paths, facilities, etc. Very impressive stuff.

This was interesting to learn: if you're a Midshipman and you want to be a Marine officer, just graduating from USNA is no guarantee you're gonna go there. If you're in the bottom 200 of your class, you may end up in the Navy as Ensign Pulver on some rusty scow.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 7, 2015)

Chris did not get into the USNA. But that's okay, we still haven't heard back from the Merchant Marine and Coast Guard Academies.  He's got a nomination to the former, you don't need one for the latter. I told him no sweat, he's got acceptances from two civilian universities, and if he wants to be a USMC or USN officer he can still go for it after graduation from college.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Tell him keep his head up. Good luck


----------



## Teufel (Mar 8, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> My son goes before Senator Rubio's committee on the 25th, and Senator Nelson's committee on the 29th.
> 
> Anything I should tell him to be prepared for?


just be honest and don't try to tell them what you think they want to hear.  The panel is full of military members looking to screen out the people who are there for the wrong reasons.  Lots of people want free educations.  They are looking for future military leaders who want to serve their country and lead Sailors and Marines.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 8, 2015)

OK maybe I didn't see the most recent posting.  I'm out of order.  PM me and I'll arrange a phone conversation to make up for it.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 8, 2015)

Teufel said:


> OK maybe I didn't see the most recent posting.  I'm out of order.  PM me and I'll arrange a phone conversation to make up for it.


 
No problem, sir, PM inbound later today


----------



## Gunz (Mar 23, 2015)

As mentioned above, my son had a congressional nomination to the US Merchant Marine Academy. But his application was denied for the sole reason that his high school failed to submit the required documentation prior to the USMMA deadline; even though we gave school administrators had all the necessary forms and information almost 6 weeks prior to the deadline. And despite all our efforts to facilitate the process by offering assistance. My wife sent e-mails, made phone calls reminding school officials of the importance of the deadline; my son made repeated trips to the high school office. We ended up pleading that these forms be sent in time. They were sent...and arrived 3 days late. This honor, this potentially wonderful opportunity was squandered because of prevarication, incompetence and disinterest.

I've written the superintendent of schools and copied our congressman, but what's done is done.

I'm posting this in the hope it may help some future academy applicant. There are many pitfalls on the way to an appointment, but a high school admin fuck-up shouldn't be one of them.


----------



## Il Duce (Mar 23, 2015)

That sucks, very sorry to hear it.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 23, 2015)

That's tragic.  I'm really sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 23, 2015)

I am so pissed off for you - cannot even believe the incompetence involved.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 24, 2015)

School admin bureaucrats. It's bad enough just trying to get them to send transcripts out to civilian colleges. The upside is, he's still got an application into the Coast Guard Academy...and he's been accepted at FSU and USF so if he doesn't get into to the USCGA he's leaning toward FSU.


----------



## CDG (Mar 24, 2015)

It may not mean much to him now, but there's a quote from Douglas Adams I've thought of when things happened that changed the course of where I thought my life would go.

"I may not have gone where I intended to go, but I think I have ended up where I needed to be."-Douglas Adams


----------



## x SF med (Mar 24, 2015)

CDG said:


> It may not mean much to him now, but there's a quote from Douglas Adams I've thought of when things happened that changed the course of where I thought my life would go.
> 
> "I may not have gone where I intended to go, but I think I have ended up where I needed to be."-Douglas Adams



that quote is tres apropos for my life....  Missed USMA by one person (first alternate, nobody dropped from Beast early enough that year), which eventually led me to SF NCO....   more happier for me... I'm not sure I would have made a good officer.

Plus why do I care about how the cow happens to be?  I really don't care that she walks, she talks and she's full of chalk.  What's that all about?


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 24, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> As mentioned above, my son had a congressional nomination to the US Merchant Marine Academy. But his application was denied for the sole reason that his high school failed to submit the required documentation prior to the USMMA deadline; even though we gave school administrators had all the necessary forms and information almost 6 weeks prior to the deadline. And despite all our efforts to facilitate the process by offering assistance. My wife sent e-mails, made phone calls reminding school officials of the importance of the deadline; most of those were unanswered or unreturned. My son made repeated trips to the high school office. We ended up pleading that these forms be sent in time. They were sent...and arrived 3 days late. This great honor, this potentially wonderful opportunity was squandered because these fucking lame-ass school bureaucrats prevaricated, delayed, ignored and obstructed.
> 
> I've written the superintendent of schools and copied our congressman, but what's done is done.
> 
> I'm posting this in the hope it may help some future academy applicant. *One screw-up by your high school can cost you an appointment.*


I'd send a letter to one of my local TV Stations letting them know what happened, the superintendent might be a little more responsive.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 24, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> I'd send a letter to one of my local TV Stations letting them know what happened, the superintendent might be a little more responsive.


 
I copied the letter I sent the superintendent to the US Rep who gave Chris the nomination. I think that's as far as I'll go. He won't be happy to learn one of his few nominations got wasted by school system SNAFUs. Some others have suggested the TV angle which sounds like a good way to rock some boats. I decided against it because I don't want my son's name in the news. He'll have setbacks in his life that he'll have to deal with.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 24, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> Some others have suggested the TV angle which sounds like a good way to rock some boats. I decided against it because I don't want my son's name in the news. <snip>



I completely agree...the situation sucks, a lot.  But this would not go well towards the the initial anonymous status one would want when going to a military academy.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 8, 2015)

I wanted to update this thread and thank everybody who responded to it. As it turns out Chris will be going to FSU in the fall working toward a degree in engineering. He's very happy, it's a good school...and his mom and I am happy he'll be only 3 hours away.

I'm proud of him for getting as far as he did in this process. And my faith in the military academies is confirmed by the fact that they turned down such a good student and good kid. To me it means you _really _have to be something quite special to get an acceptance.

The only regret I have is that we will never know if he would've made it into the USMMA. But sometimes things happen for a reason.  Onward and upward...


----------



## Il Duce (Apr 8, 2015)

@Ocoka One congratulations to your son.  FSU is a great school, I'm sure he'll do well and look back on the decision as the right one.


----------



## lushooter (Apr 8, 2015)

Congrats to your son. I imagine that whole ordeal is frustrating, but things have a funny way of working out. When I was in your sons position, I never imagined I would be doing what I am now. Had plenty of highs and lows, but I wouldn't change a bit of it. 

Sounds like your sons got a pretty good head on his shoulders though. From a current college student, one little tip for him is just to talk to his teachers. Occasionally going to them for even little issues shows he actually is paying attention to them. Doing so has paid off big at times when I really needed their help, even to the point of changing my overall grade. They will go the extra mile for the students they know are putting in the effort. He is going to have a great time, it just flies by too fast.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Congratulations, Ocaka! He is off to a good school, and being closer to home has it's advantages.


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 8, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Grunt (Apr 8, 2015)

@Ocoka One that is outstanding news! 

Certainly a proud Dad moment! 

I wish him the very best success.


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 8, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> I wanted to update this thread and thank everybody who responded to it. As it turns out Chris will be going to FSU in the fall working toward a degree in engineering. He's very happy, it's a good school...and his mom and I am happy he'll be only 3 hours away.
> 
> I'm proud of him for getting as far as he did in this process. And my faith in the military academies is confirmed by the fact that they turned down such a good student and good kid. To me it means you _really _have to be something quite special to get an acceptance.
> 
> The only regret I have is that we will never know if he would've made it into the USMMA. But sometimes things happen for a reason.  Onward and upward...



I'm glad to hear he found a good fit, and it sounds like a good plan.  

And 2-3 hours is a good distance.  Far enough that you're not "at home", but close enough to be there when you want to be.


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 10, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 10, 2015)

I know a lot of kids from high school who went to FSU and really enjoyed it. As a 18-20 something dude he'll be in heaven with the girls up there. They've been ranked the best looking student "body" several years now. Again good luck to him- and I say all this as a Gator too


----------



## Teufel (Apr 10, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> I wanted to update this thread and thank everybody who responded to it. As it turns out Chris will be going to FSU in the fall working toward a degree in engineering. He's very happy, it's a good school...and his mom and I am happy he'll be only 3 hours away.
> 
> I'm proud of him for getting as far as he did in this process. And my faith in the military academies is confirmed by the fact that they turned down such a good student and good kid. To me it means you _really _have to be something quite special to get an acceptance.



Just make sure he doesn't get caught shoplifting crab legs out of the Publix.  If you think he is getting distracted by all the beautiful ladies at FSU go ahead and post that youtube video on his facebook page and that should free up some of his time on the weekends for studying.

The Academies can't be that selective....they took me after all.  Is your son on an NROTC program?


----------



## Gunz (Apr 10, 2015)

Teufel said:


> Just make sure he doesn't get caught shoplifting crab legs out of the Publix.  If you think he is getting distracted by all the beautiful ladies at FSU go ahead and post that youtube video on his facebook page and that should free up some of his time on the weekends for studying.
> 
> The Academies can't be that selective....they took me after all.  Is your son on an NROTC program?


 
 My oldest went to FSU and you're right about the ladies. D-d-damn. 

He is not in NROTC. I don't know if it's too late for him to get into it...I will investigate, but Dad is in backing-off mode at this time. Right now I'm just happy he got into college. I kind of hope at some point during his four years he may consider the military. My other boys are on sports-related paths so he is my last hope at my producing a future Commandant.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 10, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> My oldest went to FSU and you're right about the ladies. D-d-damn.
> 
> He is not in NROTC. I don't know if it's too late for him to get into it...I will investigate, but Dad is in backing-off mode at this time. Right now I'm just happy he got into college. I kind of hope at some point during his four years he may consider the military. My other boys are on sports-related paths so he is my last hope at my producing a future Commandant.


He can sign up for ROTC when he schedules his courses.
Not restricted to NROTC either ;)


----------

